# Man 1 Bank 0: Patrick Combs tells amazing-but-true story: $95k fake cheque lodgement.



## shopgirl (6 May 2011)

I heard this guy on the radio recently & his show is coming to Ireland in June, maybe we should organise an AAM night out to it!  He received a fake junk mail cheque for $95,000 and as a joke he lodged it to his bank account however the bank lodged the $95,000 to his account! so it then legally became his money.  He seems like a great storyteller & it's certainly a great story.


----------



## ajapale (7 May 2011)

I heard him on the radio saying that his first gig was in Donegal City!

*Ireland Tour*
June 1 - 29, 2011, 20+ shows. 

*Dunamaise Arts Centre, Portlaoise * 
Wednesday 29th June @ 8.00pm

*[broken link removed]* 
Sunday 26th June @ 8:00 pm 

*Town Hall Theatre, Galway* 
Saturday 25th June @ 8.00pm

*Civic Theatre, Tallaght  *
Friday 24th june @ 8.00pm

*Birr Theatre and Arts Centre  *
Thursday 23rd June @ 8.00pm

*Pavilion Theatre, Dun Laoghaire* 
Wednesday 22nd June @ 8.00pm

*Iontas Theatre, Castleblayney  * 
Saturday 18th June @ 8.00pm


Friday 17th June @ 8.00pm

*[broken link removed]*
Thursday 16th June @ 8.30pm

*An Draiocht Arts Centre, Blanchardstown  *
             Wednesday 15th June @ 8.00pm

*[broken link removed]*[broken link removed]  
Monday 13th and Tuesday 14th June @ 8.00pm

*[broken link removed]*
        Sunday 12th June @8:00 pm

* Riverbank Arts Centre, Newbridge *  
Friday 10th and Saturday 11th June @8.00pm

*Garter Lane Arts Centre, Waterford*
Wednesday 8th and Thursday 9th June @8.00pm


                        Saturday 4th June @ 8.00pm

*Mermaid Arts Centre, Bray * 
Friday 3rd June  @ 8.00pm

*Ardhowen Theatre, Enniskillen * 
Thursday 2nd June @  8.00pm

*Balor Arts Centre, Ballybofey*
Wednesday 1st June @ 8.30pm


----------



## Shawady (9 May 2011)

He was on the Brendan O Connor show last week.


----------



## Complainer (18 May 2011)

Shawady said:


> He was on the Brendan O Connor show last week.



I hope he's OK now.


----------



## Purple (18 May 2011)

Complainer said:


> I hope he's OK now.



Lol  You're in fine form this evening!


----------



## Tinker Bell (19 May 2011)

*complainer *outed as Patrick Combs. Hence the rare form


----------

